# Heating a 1 gallon tank?



## pa1ntbru5h

Hi everyone. I am a new owner of a betta. 
He is currently living in this:
http://www.petco.com/product/106657/Hagen-Zen-Marina-Betta-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Now, the problem im having is.. I'm reading that they need to be in water that is heated. Is there any way I can heat this tank?

You guys are probably going to hate me for keeping him in a small 1 gallon tank. But I dont have room for a big tank, and it's only 1 betta. =/

Should I invest in a 3 gallon eclipse? Even though it'll hit my wallet kinda hard considering im a college student.


----------



## doubleatheman

Some 10w heaters are made with a thermostat. 

http://iphone.ebay.com/Pages/ViewIt...16&ff4=263602_263622&autoredirect=off&sflag=1


That heater is the perfect size for one gallon tanks. But it is near impossible to find it in any local stores. It's online only, and it's more expensive than other 50w heaters on the market. 

Petco carries a Hydor heater (7.5w) http://www.petco.com/product/102429/Hydor-Mini-Aquarium-Heater.aspx. 

That heater has no thermostat so it's up to you to unplug the heater when the tank gets too hot. But it's better than nothing. 

The 3 gallon would be good! 

Pecto and petsmart carry a $21-25, 2 gallon tank. 

Walmart has a $14 tetra 50w heater that is rated for tanks 2-15 gallons. 

Also a 5 gallon tank from walmart is $30, which is cheaper than the Eclipse 3.


----------



## doggyhog

The smallest tank I'd put a heater in is a 2g. The temp can fluctuate and kill your fish SO quickly. 

There are many options for tanks. Check craigslist, freecycle, or even just get a 2-5g storage bin until you can find him a better home.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

so i might run out to petco or petsmart today and try to find him a Eclipse System 3. should I still get a heater? ive heard some people say the light heats the water quite a bit.
and if i do get a heater, where do i put in? ive read that some go under the tank, but its advertised as submergable?
what else should i buy when im out there? like will i need extra filters anytime soon or anything like that?
i'll probably pick up some plants. are there certain types that go well with bettas?
Also, when transferring him to his new home, how should i do this? fill the new tank with water and wait a day or something?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm totally new to owning fish, but I really appreciate the help.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

okay so ive been researching more.. and I think im going to go with the walmart 50wt heater since that one says it has a thermostat and keeps the temp at 78.

and for the tank. Im leaning more toward the eclipse system 3. or maybe this?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-5-G...-Kit-and-Tetra-50-Watt-Heater-Bundle/13228131

Which one do you think would be better? If money wasn't an issue, which would you pick for quality? the eclipse? or the tetra 5?

And I'm going to try to find some silk plants because ive read that wont snag onto the fish's tail or anything.

Another thing, my fish wont eat pellets.. he'll only eat flakes. is that weird? should i keep trying to feed him the pellets anyways?


----------



## doubleatheman

Are they flakes made just for Bettas? 

And for the tank the Eclipse is nice, but the walmart tank is decent. I would go for the cheaper walmart tank if I had room. 

Depends on how much you want to pay for a "hidden" in hood filter, vs clipon walmart. 

Also I beloved the eclipse 3 is plastic, which in my past I always manage to scratch. 

I only got a 2 gallon recently because I want to beable to move my beta easily. On hot days I'm going to be moving him downstairs. (my roo gets well over 90 on a hot day). My next choice was the walmart tank.


----------



## xxabc

I don't feel comfortable with a plastic, but that's just me and my opinion entirely. You should get the 5 gallon, it won't disappoint, I promise. However if you really are worried about money, then go ahead with the 3 gallon. Either one is much better for the betta! And yeah, definitely get a thermometer. But they're so cheap.


----------



## FancyFins

Just if you get the walmart tank make good and sure the little filter guard thing is firmly in place because if not it can suck up your fish


----------



## xxabc

Fancyfins - What?? Did this happen to you??


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

okay so with your help, I went out and got:
- Eclipse System 3 Tank
- Marineland 10w heater
- Thermometer sticker
- Blue/Green gravel

It's currently running it with conditioned water and no fish. I plan on running it 24 to 48 hours before putting my betta in. Is this enough time?


----------



## xxabc

That's definitely enough time. I usually put mine in after only 12 hours though, bash me if you will, lol. But when you do add him in, the more important part is acclimation! The main thing would just be temperature. Get him into a bag, and float his bag until you think the temperatures are the same. Since his bowl and the new conditioned water should basically be about the same, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## doubleatheman

pa1ntbru5h said:


> okay so with your help, I went out and got:
> - Eclipse System 3 Tank
> - Marineland 10w heater
> - Thermometer sticker
> - Blue/Green gravel
> 
> It's currently running it with conditioned water and no fish. I plan on running it 24 to 48 hours before putting my betta in. Is this enough time?



What store did you find the Marineland 10w heater? I haven't seen it yet in a local store, only online. I wanted it for my tank, but couldn't find it.  

48 hours is plenty, in fact 24 is good  

Good tank choice!


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

doubleatheman said:


> What store did you find the Marineland 10w heater? I haven't seen it yet in a local store, only online. I wanted it for my tank, but couldn't find it.
> 
> 48 hours is plenty, in fact 24 is good
> 
> Good tank choice!


I found the heater at petsmart for ~$22

And thanks. I'm glad i picked this tank too. 
I spent so much money today ='[
starting a new hobby is always expensive i suppose..

How long does the heater usually take to heat up the water? its been about 2-3 hours and its gone up ~2 degrees. sound right?


----------



## doubleatheman

Yeah it's going to be a slow heater, but that's perfect for that tank.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

its at 74-76 now.
Thanks. going to sleep and maybe tomorrow i'll transfer him to his new home =]


----------



## dramaqueen

I got a Marineland 10 watt for my 2.5 gallon and it heated it up to 85 degrees.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

i checked this morning and the water was at 78-80 degrees. i'll probably transfer him into his new home sometime tonight. i'll take some pictures when im all done for you guys to see.
thanks for all your help!


----------



## xxabc

Paintbrush, no one ever said fish were cheap . Or at least, no KNOWLEDGED person said that, hehe.
I've spent well over $100 just for my two bettas. And nothing regretted at all. I'm planning on starting a project community for a 10 gallon within a few years (lol), and I'm saving up $300 just for it. And I'm not out of high school yet, hahaha!


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

@ xxabc
haha yeah. i havent regretted it yet. and i dont think i will. good luck with your project!


----------



## xxabc

Thank you! I'm excited even though its not going to be soon. gonna focus on school ATM
and i'm scared the MTS is gonna hit me. It's already affected me psychologically already - i've gone crazy constantly over the thought of a new tank. we'll see how far this hobby will venture,


----------



## dramaqueen

There is no cure for MTS. lol


----------



## doubleatheman

xxabc said:


> Thank you! I'm excited even though its not going to be soon. gonna focus on school ATM
> and i'm scared the MTS is gonna hit me. It's already affected me psychologically already - i've gone crazy constantly over the thought of a new tank. we'll see how far this hobby will venture,


I think my one gallon I replaced is going to turn into my ghost shrimp tank the next weekend  

I have a good tank, pump, filter, light,timer, plants, gravel, All I need is water and a coldwater animal that will live in a one gallon tank. Probably a shrimp.

The most dangerous thing.... I have a perfectly functioning 12 gallon tank in storage... but I promised my mom I wouldn't because it was too much work....


----------



## xxabc

Doubleatheman, I'm sorry, but there is absolutely no possible way you will not touch that 12 gallon. Unless I take it, haha! We should make a bet how long it'll take for you to use it. 

Dramaqueen - Not there is not, sadly hahah


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

i just finished transferring him to his new home. he looks like hes having trouble staying still because of the filter.. is that normal??


----------



## doubleatheman

pa1ntbru5h said:


> i just finished transferring him to his new home. he looks like hes having trouble staying still because of the filter.. is that normal??


got alot of plants he can hide behind? more plants will also block some of the water flow..

Also other folks with the eclipse 3 don't complain of that, but I don't have it so I don't know. 

The 12 gallon tank... meh, I know I'll find some use for it! No betting allowed


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

i dont have any plants as of now. next time i got to petco i'll pick up some silk plants. petsmart doesnt carry silk.. can i still use their fake plants or will they be too harsh for my betta?


----------



## doubleatheman

pa1ntbru5h said:


> i dont have any plants as of now. next time i got to petco i'll pick up some silk plants. petsmart doesnt carry silk.. can i still use their fake plants or will they be too harsh for my betta?


My petsmart has silk plants....

Although my petsmart is Huge!

The petco closet to us is a mini petco, and its selection is small. the petco down the road is huge and has everything!

Although my closet petco is remodeling, and it appears they are making the fish department larger


----------



## xxabc

i have like, 6 petco silk plants. 
if you're gonna get them, make SURE you cover the base with a lot of gravel, because that can scratch a betta. One of mine lost a scale because of it, and another damaged tail. It's only the leaves that are a-okay.


----------



## doubleatheman

Also some of the petco plants have fake "roots" I just cut them off.


----------



## xxabc

Doubleatheman, does that work? I was kinda scared the cut-off ends would still be sharp (or even sharper) for them. Tell me how that goes for you, and I'll try it!


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

oo okay thanks for the tips.
oh by the way.. if anyone wants to know, my 10w heater keeps my 3 gallon tank at around 82-84 degrees. and with the light on, its around 84-86.


----------



## xxabc

Really?? Is there anyway to lower that down though? I think temps. too high still have an effect on bettas, believe it or not. Just not as bad as colder waters. And def. don't turn on the light if it gets that hot. That kind of temperature is only for sick temps, I beileve...


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

i cant think of any way to lower the temp. but im doing what you said and keeping the light off.


----------



## doubleatheman

Get a 24 hr, 15 min interval mechanical timer. About $6 at walmart. ( the kind of timer with the dip pins, not the other slide pin type. ) This timer can be turned on and off many times per day. 

Set the timer to be on or 45 mins and off for 15. 

That effectivly cuts the power by 1/4th. And since the heater is such a low wattage the temp flecuations should be less than .5 degrees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

do you think you could link me to the timer on walmart's website or something? im still not exactly sure what kind of timer to look for.


----------



## doubleatheman

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/... the Home&cm_pla=Home Projects&cm_ite=V117625


I can't find the actuall timer from walmart, it's by brinks. It lookes like the one in the link above. 

The one from walmart is also 3 prong, don't get the 2 prong, because it can only cycle on and off once per day. 

Any timer that has the timer pins built into the housing with a pin for each 15 minutes will work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleatheman

http://aeroponicsnmore.com/images/TMR009-250.jpg

looks like that one too. As you can see there are 4 pins for each hour you can flip on and off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

okay so i did what you said and set the heater on a timer. 45 on, 15 off.
but the temperature didnt really drop. its still around the same as before. maybe a tiny bit lower. should i set the timer for 60 on, 30 off? or would that make the temperature fluctuate too much?


----------



## xxabc

Why is it so hot? What kind of heater is it? Is it preset or adjustable? Do you live in a generally warm area (southern states)? Etc. Go ahead and try that.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

preset. marineland 10w heater. 3 gallon tank. its not that hot here.. southern california


----------



## xxabc

I still find it so weird that it's so hot...


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

well with the 45/15, the thermometer sticker showed 80-84.
i have it set on 60/30 now. we'll see how that goes.


----------



## xxabc

Alright, keep us updated. Have you tried changing your light? Or is that not allowed with the hood ?


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

so this morning i checked the temperature and it looks like its gonna stay around 80 with the light off. much better =]


----------

